# Fabricio Werdum



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm going to call it right now and make a thread so it can be checked if people doubt. 

Fabricio Werdum will have a dominate year in 08. He's going to beat Gonzaga in January and I think he beats any one in the HW divison if he faces them this year with the exception of Sylvia.

I think the Chute Boxe style will have him be more aggressive and he will be able to get guys to the ground much easier. Also He will be training in a stand up style that makes much more sense for him. Training sprawl and brawl with Cro Cop for a ground fighter makes 0 sense.

Lastly training with the guys at Chute Boxe is a much better than training with Cro Cop not to take anything away from Cro Cop but the main focus of his gym is him. While Chute Boxe focuses on all of their great fighters. He is going to be training with Shogun and Cyborg and all the Chute Boxe guys daily which is a big step up from Cro Cop's gym.

So I'm making it offical I'm calling it here and now October 29 Fabricio Werdum will go undefeated in 08 if he doesn't face Sylvia and will either win the HW title or put himself in title contention.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm going to call it right now and make a thread so it can be checked if people doubt.
> 
> Fabricio Werdum will have a dominate year in 08. He's going to beat Gonzaga in January and I think he beats any one in the HW divison if he faces them this year with the exception of Sylvia.
> 
> ...


*captures screen*

See you in 12 months!


----------



## purple_haze (Oct 24, 2006)

i've never seen a fabricio werdum fight, but those are some pretty bold words to say. At least your admitting that silvia is too big for everybody and all the guy does is bearhug you to death. i honestly wanna see silvia get ktfo and cry afterwards.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

That is one hell of a statement.

I think if Werdum fights well he can be one of the top UFC heavyweights but i think Nogueira would *destroy* Werdum. I think Nogueira, Sylvia, Arlovski would beat Werdum and i think Werdum may be able to beat(Could go either way) Gonzaga and Kongo. But i like Werdum and i hope he does well.

My tip for the Heavyweight champ next year is Nogueira.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm going to call it right now and make a thread so it can be checked if people doubt.
> 
> Fabricio Werdum will have a dominate year in 08. He's going to beat Gonzaga in January and I think he beats any one in the HW divison if he faces them this year with the exception of Sylvia.
> 
> ...



LMAO, you're sticking your neck way out there bro, he might have a good year after all he might just fight once or twice, so the chances are very high for him to secure *a* win, two maybe stretching it.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I think Gonzaga can beat him.


----------



## rufio.e0 (Jul 5, 2007)

Werdum's grappling is more proven in MMA with ADCC while Gonzaga has his reputation from the mundials (I believe). Even though Gonzaga KO'd CroCop, I still think having CroCop as a training partner is a big advantage for Werdum.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Judoka said:


> That is one hell of a statement.
> 
> I think if Werdum fights well he can be one of the top UFC heavyweights but i think Nogueira would *destroy* Werdum. I think Nogueira, Sylvia, Arlovski would beat Werdum and i think Werdum may be able to beat(Could go either way) Gonzaga and Kongo. But i like Werdum and i hope he does well.
> 
> My tip for the Heavyweight champ next year is Nogueira.


Judoka see if you can find PRIDE - Critical Coutdown Absolute 2006 it has Werdum vs. Nogueira, I remember seeing it on FSN it was a fun match-mostly striking. I think a rematch with Gonzaga/Werdum would be interesting to see. 

As for the OP:

sorry but if Werdum comes out like Shogun and Ninja have recently I think Werdum might be in for a rude awaking after getting KTFO'ed.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Werdum is pretty good.




Judoka said:


> That is one hell of a statement.
> 
> I think if Werdum fights well he can be one of the top UFC heavyweights but i think Nogueira would *destroy* Werdum. I think Nogueira, Sylvia, Arlovski would beat Werdum and i think Werdum may be able to beat(Could go either way) Gonzaga and Kongo. But i like Werdum and i hope he does well.
> 
> My tip for the Heavyweight champ next year is Nogueira.


Didn't AA already try to beat him once, mostly nuthugged and won with a questionable decision ? Decision as well with Nogueira. lost to both but not destroyed at all.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Zemelya said:


> Werdum is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't AA already try to beat him once, *mostly nuthugged and won with a questionable decision* ? Decision as well with Nogueira. lost to both but not destroyed at all.


There was nothing questionable about that fight! AA won the first round! The next two rounds AA and Werdum were just feeling each other out not doing anything.

Also, I can't see Werdum beating Sylvia or Nogueira! Considring how thier last fight went if Gonzaga comes in there with good cardio he could dominate Werdum!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Werdum would have real trouble taking Tim Sylvia down, so I don't see him winning that. Nogueira would absolutely tool Werdum, standing and on the ground. Werdum could beat Kongo if he could get him down. Werdum vs GG is a very even match-up and I can see it going either way.

Don't get too hyped up about Werdum training with Chute Boxe. It hasn't been a huge amount of time, and the one thing they can influence (his aggressiveness) won't change overnight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Werdum's not taking Sylvia down. 

Werdum's a good fighter, with a great ground game, but the guy needs to work on striking and setting up his takedowns. Hopefully, he comes back with decent striking, because he could be a really solid addition. Dude's tough, and hasn't been finished yet. I think he'd lose to Nogueira again if they fought.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Judoka said:


> That is one hell of a statement.
> 
> I think if Werdum fights well he can be one of the top UFC heavyweights but i think Nogueira would *destroy* Werdum. I think Nogueira, Sylvia, Arlovski would beat Werdum and i think Werdum may be able to beat(Could go either way) Gonzaga and Kongo. But i like Werdum and i hope he does well.
> 
> My tip for the Heavyweight champ next year is Nogueira.


Agreed. Werdum is best on the ground, and I think Nog is almost unbeatable there. Sylvia is too daunting, and AA has already beaten him, albeit a boring fight.:dunno: 
He is going to SMOKE Kongo if the ever fight, and will probably beat GG if/when they meet.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I understand I made a bold statement but honestly looking at the match ups and his skills I have a real strong feeling on this. And it isn't a feeling like I think Dida will win the Hero's 2008 LWGP, or that I think Shogun is going to come back dominate, or that I feel Swick will be great at WW because while they have facts backing them they are blinded by me being a huge fan of them.

I'm not a huge fan of Werdum and honestly while I like Chute Boxe fighters I don't like all of them and while I think Werdum has a sick ground game I'm not a giant fan of him.

I honestly just believe Werdum is going to tear the UFC apart this year beside Sylvia and that is honestly just due to size.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Zemelya said:


> Werdum is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't AA already try to beat him once, mostly nuthugged and won with a questionable decision ? Decision as well with Nogueira. lost to both but not destroyed at all.


I said Nogueira would destroy him if they fought again, I just said Arlovski would beat Werdum not necessarily destroy him.



IcemanCometh said:


> Judoka see if you can find PRIDE - Critical Coutdown Absolute 2006 it has Werdum vs. Nogueira, I remember seeing it on FSN it was a fun match-mostly striking. I think a rematch with Gonzaga/Werdum would be interesting to see.
> 
> As for the OP:
> 
> sorry but if Werdum comes out like Shogun and Ninja have recently I think Werdum might be in for a rude awaking after getting KTFO'ed.


Thanks, I will have a look...I have not seen this match and i am basing my opinion on other matches they have fought.

Werdum seems fired up about his UFC return so hopefully he does well and does better then Shogun and Ninja.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> Judoka see if you can find PRIDE - Critical Coutdown Absolute 2006 it has Werdum vs. Nogueira, I remember seeing it on FSN it was a fun match-mostly striking. I think a rematch with Gonzaga/Werdum would be interesting to see.
> 
> As for the OP:
> 
> sorry but if Werdum comes out like Shogun and Ninja have recently I think Werdum might be in for a rude awaking after getting KTFO'ed.


Heres that fight. 

http://www.mmalinker.com/dig.php?link=http://www.megaupload.com/fr/?d=G416QNGN


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks dude, I was work when I found out what show the fight was on but unable to find it and then make sure it was a good link.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Haha, such a ballsy statement. If I had bigger balls I'd step up and say Kampmann is going to be at the top of the 185 division by the end of 2008 because he's at Xtreme Couture (last I heard, don't really know the dealio) but I'm not.

Chute Box is going to make him more aggressive? That's great, I hope he leans right into Gonzagas leg. 

He could beat Kongo, I'll give him that. Maybe even Brad Imes, but I'm not to sure. I think Brad's better standing and WOW that improving BJJ. Tough call.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't even need to say what Brad Imes would do to Werdum on the ground.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I don't even need to say what Brad Imes would do to Werdum on the ground.


Imes by Flying Gogoplata, Rd 1(0:03)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

For those who think I mean that Fabricio is going to come out and start trading punches the way Shogun and Ninja do when I say he will be attacking more you miss understand me. 

Werdum is not going to sit back like he usually does and get himself picked apart standing. Look at his fight with Nogueira in rounds 2 and 3 when he tried to get it to the ground and pushed Nogueira he did well in the first round when he stood and tried trading with Nog he got messed up.

When Damone thinks someone will beat Nogueira that means something and honestly Werdum is better on the ground than Nogueira and Nogueira knows it. That fight was crazy close to I don't think many people would've gotten mad if they gave it to Werdum and Nogueira won it because he dropped Werdum a number of times standing.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's tough, Werdum vs Kharitonov was pretty much the same way, with Werdum doing pretty well for himself, but just not being that good in the standing department. In a pure grappling match, Werdum freakin' smokes Nogueira like he's nothing. Thankfully, it's MMA.

They need to match Werdum up with a wrestler. That way, people can see Werdum's ground game on display as he subs some guy with ease.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

They need to match up Werdum with anyone who he can fight on the ground wrestler, a striker like Kongo it doesn't matter if Werdum and Kongo hit the ground it would be over even quicker than if Nogueira and Kongo hit the ground.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> For those who think I mean that Fabricio is going to come out and start trading punches the way Shogun and Ninja do when I say he will be attacking more you miss understand me.
> 
> Werdum is not going to sit back like he usually does and get himself picked apart standing. Look at his fight with Nogueira in rounds 2 and 3 when he tried to get it to the ground and pushed Nogueira he did well in the first round when he stood and tried trading with Nog he got messed up.
> 
> When Damone thinks someone will beat Nogueira that means something and honestly Werdum is better on the ground than Nogueira and Nogueira knows it. That fight was crazy close to I don't think many people would've gotten mad if they gave it to Werdum and Nogueira won it because he dropped Werdum a number of times standing.


Werdum may be better on the ground then Nogueira but strikes come into play and a lot else is happening and it is a lot harder to submit someone. Werdum is a great fighter and i think/hope he will do well and he seems very "fired up" and focused at the moment but i don't think he will beat Nogueira or Sylvia but there is always a chance to win, This is MMA and insane things happen...I could KO Anderson Silva for all we know in this sport.

I agree with Damone...In a grappling or BJJ match i think Werdum wins although in MMA i think Nogueiura wins it.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree Fabricio Werdum is underrated and has a lot of potential, but I don't see him being too successful in the UFC. His style matches up terribly with pretty much every top UFC fighter, whether it be Sylvia, Vera, Nog, Arlovski, etc. Hopefully his time with Chutebox will pay off though, because I really like Werdum


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I think Werdum would beat Vera but i don't think so about the rest(Sylvia, Nogueira and Arlovski.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Judoka said:


> I think Werdum would beat Vera but i don't think so about the rest(Sylvia, Nogueira and Arlovski.


You do? Why do you say that? Vera is a dynamic striker with good wrestling and underrated bjj. He received his brown belt in 4 years under Irvin, he's no joke.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> You do? Why do you say that? Vera is a dynamic striking with good wrestling and underrated bjj. He received his brown belt in 4 years under Irvin, he's no joke.


He may have underrated BJJ but not that many Heavyweights let alone in the UFC have better or the same level BJJ as Werdum has.

I know Vera is not joke but neither is Werdum. It would be a very close and interesting fight and could go either way. Overall i would probably go with Werdum by Submission but it depends i guess...If it stays on the feet longer i think Vera has it but if it is on the ground longer then i think Werdum has it(If it goes to a Decision this it).

I would like to see Werdum Vs Vera.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Imes by Flying Gogoplata, Rd 1(0:03)



Kos by awesomeness, Rd 1 (0:56)


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

NCK said:


> Kos by awesomeness, Rd 1 (0:56)


Off topic much?


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Off topic much?


ha, don't worry, I know Judoka in real life. 

On topic, I would love to see this fight. I'm a fan of Verra. I was hoping he could beat Sylvia. He put up a good fight but wasn't good enough in the end, so I think this could be a great fight.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

NCK said:


> ha, don't worry, I know Judoka in real life.
> 
> On topic, I would love to see this fight. I'm a fan of Verra. I was hoping he could beat Sylvia. He put up a good fight but wasn't good enough in the end, so I think this could be a great fight.


Lol I figured it was some sort of inside joke or something, :angry05:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honestly Werdum striking is pretty underrated I mean he throws very good knees and his stand up is good not top level but it's good. On the ground he strikes very well from the top and his back and his submissions are the best in the HW divison. 

When he attacks and tries to take people down he doesn't have much trouble which is why I think if he goes for takedowns he can beat any HW beside Sylvia (who i don't think he can get down). But Nogueira's TDD isn't great Werdum has shown he can get him down. Vera's TDD isn't great Werdum could get him down. Arlovski TDD isn't great Werdum was basically waiting for Arlovski to attack but Arlovski didn't want to do anything that could risk him going to the ground and Werdum was doing a Cro Cop impression without the highkicks.

Werdum when he attacks has never had a problem his losses are when he is to passive. Chute Boxe fighters have never been accused of being passive so I think that this fighter-gym relationship is one of the best fits in MMA.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Honestly Werdum striking is pretty underrated I mean he throws very good knees and his stand up is good not top level but it's good. On the ground he strikes very well from the top and his back and his submissions are the best in the HW divison.
> 
> When he attacks and tries to take people down he doesn't have much trouble which is why I think if he goes for takedowns he can beat any HW beside Sylvia (who i don't think he can get down). But Nogueira's TDD isn't great Werdum has shown he can get him down. Vera's TDD isn't great Werdum could get him down. Arlovski TDD isn't great Werdum was basically waiting for Arlovski to attack but Arlovski didn't want to do anything that could risk him going to the ground and Werdum was doing a Cro Cop impression without the highkicks.
> 
> Werdum when he attacks has never had a problem his losses are when he is to passive. Chute Boxe fighters have never been accused of being passive so I think that this fighter-gym relationship is one of the best fits in MMA.


Arlovski's TDD against Werdum was amazing, he threw him around like a child. Werdum just looked useless in that fight because he couldn't take AA down


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Werdum shot only twice against Arlovski one was horrendous the other was a pretty good sprawl but Werdum didn't really try very hard to get him down in the 1st round he clinched twice but that was all. 2nd and 3rd round he had nothing left in his legs because of the leg kicks. He doesn't come out and go after his opponents he tries to feel them out first and that didn't work for him against Arlovski or Nogueira.

I mean in the Arlvoski fight he held his own. Arlovski won but Werdum flurried a couple times and standing he has shown that he might not win the fight but he doesn't get dominated.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Honestly Werdum striking is pretty underrated I mean he throws very good knees and his stand up is good not top level but it's good. On the ground he strikes very well from the top and his back and his submissions are the best in the HW divison.
> 
> When he attacks and tries to take people down he doesn't have much trouble which is why I think if he goes for takedowns he can beat any HW beside Sylvia (who i don't think he can get down). But Nogueira's TDD isn't great Werdum has shown he can get him down. Vera's TDD isn't great Werdum could get him down. Arlovski TDD isn't great Werdum was basically waiting for Arlovski to attack but Arlovski didn't want to do anything that could risk him going to the ground and Werdum was doing a Cro Cop impression without the highkicks.
> 
> Werdum when he attacks has never had a problem his losses are when he is to passive. Chute Boxe fighters have never been accused of being passive so I think that this fighter-gym relationship is one of the best fits in MMA.


You forgot too mention that Werdum throws good b*tch slaps too:thumb02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Werdum shot only twice against Arlovski one was horrendous the other was a pretty good sprawl but Werdum didn't really try very hard to get him down in the 1st round he clinched twice but that was all. 2nd and 3rd round he had nothing left in his legs because of the leg kicks. He doesn't come out and go after his opponents he tries to feel them out first and that didn't work for him against Arlovski or Nogueira.
> 
> I mean in the Arlvoski fight he held his own. Arlovski won but Werdum flurried a couple times and standing he has shown that he might not win the fight but he doesn't get dominated.


The whole time I watched Werdum/Arlovski I couldn't believe how sloppy Werdum's transition to takedowns were. Not only did Arlovksi completely shut him out, he stuck to a gameplan that completely left Werdum frustrated. I mean, Werdum was on his back motioning for Arlovski to roll with him, simply because he was unable to get him there himself.

Arlovski used a great gameplan and Werdum IMO fought a stupid fight. Yeah, he threw flurries but did any of them connect? Not really, just the bitch-slap.

I think Werdum has potential, but I don't he's going to be top 5. He couldn't take Nog down, he wouldn't take Sylvia down, he wouldn't take Arlovksi down (if they rematched) and I think he'd have a tonne of trouble getting Gonzaga to the ground.:dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

R u kidding he hit a number of strong flurries on Arlovski in that fight. he actually stunned Arlovski a little at one point.

He got Nogueira down a couple of times, He didn't really try very often to get Arlovski to the ground. Werdum has gotten some good fighters to the ground and While I don't think he could get Sylvia to the ground because I think the size is to much the fact that he motioned for Arlovski to come to the ground means nothing that is what ground fighters always do. Werdum had a bad gameplan but i doubt he expected Andrei to be so passive. Andrei didn't really come after Werdum once which makes it much tougher to get a takedown when your opponent is backing away.

You should watch more of Werdum's fights his takedowns aren't bad at all.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> R u kidding he hit a number of strong flurries on Arlovski in that fight. he actually stunned Arlovski a little at one point.
> 
> He got Nogueira down a couple of times, He didn't really try very often to get Arlovski to the ground. Werdum has gotten some good fighters to the ground and While I don't think he could get Sylvia to the ground because I think the size is to much the fact that he motioned for Arlovski to come to the ground means nothing that is what ground fighters always do. Werdum had a bad gameplan but i doubt he expected Andrei to be so passive. Andrei didn't really come after Werdum once which makes it much tougher to get a takedown when your opponent is backing away.
> 
> You should watch more of Werdum's fights his takedowns aren't bad at all.


I've watched a fair number of his fights (Aleks, Kharitonov, Gonzaga, Nogueira, Arlovski and Overeem) but I've just gathered that his standing to takedown transitions aren't as developed as Nogueira's. His striking is good enough to survive, but as soon as he starts losing he goes for sloppy double legs.

I've seen BJJ guys motion for other fighters to come to the ground before, but I just think it looks pathetic. Hell, if you want the guy to come to the ground so badly, just lock up and pull guard.

As for stunning Arlovski with his flurries? I don't think so, yeah maybe one or two of those punches got through but AA's beard absorbed them like they were baby fists, at no point was he rocked.

The slap however DID rock him lol.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would agree he is not as smooth as Nogueira but his takedowns are good enough to get the majority of HW's to the ground including Arlovski who he got to the ground.

Honestly the reason they wave for them to come to the ground is because the stand up guy doesn' back off enough so they can stand up and he won't go to the ground so they sit in a stalemate if he gets up he is going to rock him so he's kinda stuck.

Werdum had a number of very good flurries one of which in the 1st round I believe stunned Arlovski a bit he also stunned Nogueira in there fight. His stand up isn't world class but he can stand with top guys and not lose which is enough with his ground game.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I seem to remember a nice flurry from Werdum early on in the AA fight. I'm sort of surprised that he didn't keep it up. Instead, he just sort of froze in there. Maybe he was in awe of Arlovski's dancin' skillz?

Werdum, with striking, is a dangerous fighter.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Werdum at times thinks he is a grappler and doesn't excahnge as often as he should i mean he hit a sick knee hook combo on Nogueira but he sat back and didn't really go after Nogueira at any other time during the fight beside shooting in for the takedown and against Arlovski he actually looked pretty good in the last 45 secs when he threw everything at Arlovski and had he done that more often it might have been a different decision or he might have been able to put Arlovski down and get him to the ground.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, hes epic Journey is now under way

He really redeemed himself from the Arlovski fight. Looks like the Chute Boxe training did it's job.

And yes, I still think Gabe is a ******* beast with great Kickboxing, and will continue to follow him.

Repped.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

With Thiago Silva and Fabricio doin' well, ChuteBoxe might finally regain some reputation around here!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Word, Werdum and Gonzaga are serious additions to the HW division. They needed them.

Incredible performance by both.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Gonzaga should have kept using the leg kicks, it was a big mistake to clinch up with Fabricio. :dunno:


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Gonzaga should have kept using the leg kicks, it was a big mistake to clinch up with Fabricio. :dunno:


Indeed. Werdum looked much more agressive and Gabe looked clueless as to how to get out of his muay thai clinch.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah, did Gonzaga gas after round 1? wtf was up w/ that...

and am I the only one who thought Werdum looked fuking gigantic?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> yeah, did Gonzaga gas after round 1? wtf was up w/ that...
> 
> and am I the only one who thought Werdum looked fuking gigantic?


Nah man, he looked heavier than the last time he fought. I think he put on at least 15lbs since his bout with Arlovski. I thought he looked better than last time, but I still think Gonzaga gassed and made a stupid mistake by giving up on the leg kicks.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> yeah, did Gonzaga gas after round 1? wtf was up w/ that...
> 
> and am I the only one who thought Werdum looked fuking gigantic?


Yeah, Werdum gained 15 pounds since AA.

For UFC 70, he weighed in at 233 lbs.
At UFC 80, he weighed in at 247 lbs.

:thumbsup:



I think it made a big difference going against someone like Gabe who has so much raw power.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I have no idea how GG lost that momentum of that first round. More of those leg kicks and may have had another Rizzo/Severn ending lol.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Was awesome to see this live. Werdum had him up against the cage right infront of us. "Knees!" Was the shout that came from the crowd and along it came. Chute Boxe beatdown. Was wearing their colours with pride. :thumbsup: Amusing that Crocops previous BJJ partner mauled the guy that KO'd him. 

It did look like Gonzaga gassed otherwise I don't think he would have covered up like that from someone fighting out of Chute Boxe. Everytime you see someone cover up like that when getting hit it leads to the thai clinch and that's the beginning of the end. 

War Chute Boxe!

[EDIT] - Think I was the only one in the audience cheering for Werdum lol.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Really good fight and Werdum had a very good Muay Thai game and in the 2nd round kneed the crap out of Gonzaga.


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

i new my boy was going to come threw. GG was gass when 2:30 was still left. You dont look at a clock with that much time left whenn your not. Joe called it


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Cartheron said:


> Was awesome to see this live. Werdum had him up against the cage right infront of us. "Knees!" Was the shout that came from the crowd and along it came. Chute Boxe beatdown. Was wearing their colours with pride. :thumbsup: *Amusing that Crocops previous BJJ partner mauled the guy that KO'd him.*
> 
> It did look like Gonzaga gassed otherwise I don't think he would have covered up like that from someone fighting out of Chute Boxe. Everytime you see someone cover up like that when getting hit it leads to the thai clinch and that's the beginning of the end.
> 
> ...


Haha, Imagine if Cro Cop got put against and submitted Werdum with a Gogoplata in their next fight.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

He'd immediately tested for marijuana.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

damn this thread is gonna last for awhile lol 
Neways gonzaga was like a one trick pony in the fight and werdum adapted to the leg kicks and once the second came around i think werdum had it figured out and we all know what happened after that


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

I honestly don't think it was much of a fight...the pace was slow with a feel each other out overtone. GG was totally out of it mentally round 2. It was just not enough fight or anything for Werdum too overcome for me to form an opinion about him.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Tommy08 said:


> I honestly don't think it was much of a fight...the pace was slow with a feel each other out overtone. GG was totally out of it mentally round 2. It was just not enough fight or anything for Werdum too overcome for me to form an opinion about him.


Why not watch his other fights? There are some floating around.


----------



## fernando234 (Nov 19, 2007)

In all honesty, yes Werdum won the fight and he def showed some improvement from his fight with AA - BUT he still is a long way off being anywhere near a contender for the HW belt. 

All he has going for him is his BJJ which doesnt really work well when the opponent can keep it standing if they want to.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Werdum actually looked really good in his Muay Thai I thought. He looked good when he was aggressive, and his knees won the fight for him I think.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Werdum's ground game looked amazing last night. I mean Gonzaga couldn't do any damage and Werdum got some good shots in during the 1st round.

Werdum's Stand up game looked good. I mean he fought smart stayed away from the high kicks and flurried. 

Werdum's clinch game looked outstanding. Not many HW's can throw knees like that and he has always had good knees but never a good clinch and he looks to have that now.

The only bad thing I saw in this fight from Werdum was the leg kicks gave him serious trouble. But he started checking them in the 2nd round and Gonzaga does have some sick leg kicks as does Arlovski.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

How did his ground game look amazing? He didn't do anything spectacular at all. I thought Werdum looked good but it was not a dominant performance by any means, and if anything, he was losing that fight before he landed those knees


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

On the ground When Gonzaga was on top he was unable to do anything. He couldn't pass half guard, He couldn't throw punches, He did zero damage. Then Werdum was on top he threw elbows, punches and landed some good solid shots.

The only thing Werdum had trouble with in the fight was leg kicks and TDD but he's so good off his back Gonzaga wanted no part of it.


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> How did his ground game look amazing? He didn't do anything spectacular at all. I thought Werdum looked good but it was not a dominant performance by any means, and if anything, he was losing that fight before he landed those knees


you may need to rewatch. He dominated the second round from the get go pushed the pace, GG barely landed anything. Werdum started checking the leg kicks, Not sure if being "tossed" around mean your losing


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm floored that people think Werdum looked good last night!

He couldnt take leg kicks, couldnt do anything but tie GG up on the ground, and won in sloppy fashion because of the position Gabe was in against the cage more than anything else. 

Yes he won, no GG wasn't doing a good enough job of defending himself.....but that's because his arm was trapped, not because Werdum was laying a beatdown on him. Gabe didn't look like he was taking any significant damage at all in the finishing flurry, but he was pinned against the cage with Werdum laying on top of him throwing ear punches. The ref HAD to stop it per the rules....he didn't NEED to stop it or rescue GG.

Werdum did one thing i liked that fight. Landed a nice thai knee.....the rest of it? Meh. I was very disappointed in both guys.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Flak said:


> I'm floored that people think Werdum looked good last night!
> 
> He couldnt take leg kicks, couldnt do anything but tie GG up on the ground, and won in sloppy fashion because of the position Gabe was in against the cage more than anything else.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I seem to be agreeing with you a bit too much lately but yes. I totally agree.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> How did his ground game look amazing? He didn't do anything spectacular at all. I thought Werdum looked good but it was not a dominant performance by any means, and if anything, he was losing that fight before he landed those knees


I just re watched the fight and when Gonzaga was on top of Werdum he threw 3 punches directed toward Werdum's head. (that's it) none of them landed that cleanly either.

When Werdum took Napao down he threw a lot and landed a lot. When they were on the ground and Napao was on top Werdum controlled him from his half guard. When the were down there and Werdum was on top he landed shots to Napao's head. This is against a Mundials champion so I think doing that is an amazing performance.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I just re watched the fight and when Gonzaga was on top of Werdum he threw 3 punches directed toward Werdum's head. (that's it) none of them landed that cleanly either.
> 
> When Werdum took Napao down he threw a lot and landed a lot. When they were on the ground and Napao was on top Werdum controlled him from his half guard. When the were down there and Werdum was on top he landed shots to Napao's head. This is against a Mundials champion so I think doing that is an amazing performance.


Werdum is a more accomplished Bjj practicioner than Gonzaga is


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I know but Gonzaga has the 3rd if not 2nd best BJJ game in the UFC HW divison. Plus he showed very good GnP against Cro Cop so the way he neturalized everything Gonzaga did on the ground was impressive. He might have landed more damage from the bottom with some nice elbows than Gonzaga did from the top.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok With Werdum fighting on Saturday it's time to blow the dust off this thread and bring it back out.

I think he will look great on Saturday close the distance, clinch, bodylock, and then use his strength to get a takedown. From there it is game over.

I think Fabricio will walk through Vera and After that fight since he can't fight Nogueira until next year it looks like my prediction that he will go undefeated is pretty safe since the HW divison is trash.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I was still planning on ressurecting this after the fight.

Yup, I'd say he'll beat Vera, but then I never liked Vera that much.

I don't really see anyone else beating Werdum but Nog to be honest.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Let the Truth free your soul boys! It's only a matter of time before he meets his doom (plenty of cheesey pun intended).


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I think he will beat Vera, but walking through him? Come on, Vera is a solid fighter, I think this will be at least a competitive fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

i definitely think it'll be a competitive fight, with fab doom, at least, struggling against vera. i think, eventually, werdum will get him down and sub him, but vera's a solid fighter, but i don't know, maybe this will get him to drop down to 205. werdum's a big guy, and thankfully, his striking has gotten better (well, he throws now, instead of doing one nice flurry and then just stand there). it looked good in the einemo fight, and it looked pretty good in the gonzaga fight. now, do i think he's better at striking than vera? not really, but you never know. i think he'll flurry and then take vera down. from there, it'll be all fab doom.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think they will stand and bang a little and Vera might get the better of it but who knows like Damone said Werdum's stand up has looked good since the Einemo fight standing except against Arlovski who is a monster stand up fighter.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I like both fighters actually and I'm glad Vera is back in the UFC but Fabricio is my favorite HW right now so I'm sticking with him. I am very interested in seeing how/if/how much Vera's improved after his last fight- he had the long layoff and it seemed to take the whole 1st round against Tim to shake the ring rust off. Equally I want to see Fabricio's continually improving stand up as well.

But as others have said as well- once this fight hits the mat I think Vera's in a world of trouble.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd pick Fabricio Werdum over anybody except _maybe_ Noguiera in this current HW division.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

SlaveTrade said:


> I'd pick Fabricio Werdum over anybody except _maybe_ Noguiera in this current HW division.


Vera, i dont think werdum is going to be able to take the fight to the ground, and I think Vera has the best striking amoung the hwts in the ufc. With Tim gone I see Vera taking over the division, soon as age catches up to nog. Maybe this is all wishful thinking, but I think Vera has what it takes.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Wait hes fighting gonzaga for the third time?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Wait hes fighting gonzaga for the third time?


Might want to check the date.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I love how Werdum's bitch slap is still shown in every highlight


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I see Werdum taking this as well but what does he do then? Now that Nog is tied up in TUF and Mir will get the next shot, even if he wins he will have to fight again and against whom? He has already beaten the top of he UFC HW division if he takes out Vera.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

jtaylor42 said:


> I see Werdum taking this as well but what does he do then? Now that Nog is tied up in TUF and Mir will get the next shot, even if he wins he will have to fight again and against whom? He has already beaten the top of he UFC HW division if he takes out Vera.


Maybe the will put him against a prospect like Velasquez or Carwin so that they get their first taste of top competition, or maybe against Kongo or Herring if they win their next fights.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Maybe the will put him against a prospect like Velasquez or Carwin so that they get their first taste of top competition, or maybe against Kongo or Herring if they win their next fights.


The thing is Carwin and Velasquez, as well as Lesnar and Kongo, would all get subbed. 
Herring, if he beats Lesnar would be my choice to beat Werdum, and I still think he'd lose.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> The thing is Carwin and Velasquez, as well as Lesnar and Kongo, would all get subbed.
> Herring, if he beats Lesnar would be my choice to beat Werdum, and I still think he'd lose.


But they have to throw him to the wolves sooner or later, may as well do it against Werdum, it would be better than giving him McCully or Hardonk. Maybe they'll sign some can to a 1 fight deal and feed him to Werdum too, who knows.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Pyros said:


> But they have to throw him to the wolves sooner or later, may as well do it against Werdum, it would be better than giving him McCully or Hardonk. Maybe they'll sign some can to a 1 fight deal and feed him to Werdum too, who knows.


Who's "him"? Lesnar? Or Herring? I think Lesnar is already being thrown to the wolves, Herring is a tough motherfucker, and I honestly have no idea why people are discounting him. I actually think he'll beat Lesnar, shitty TDD or not.

If you mean Herring, well he just fought Kongo and Nog, so Werdum isn't really that much of a step up in the competition he's been facing, with the exception of Lesnar.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> Who's "him"? Lesnar? Or Herring? I think Lesnar is already being thrown to the wolves, Herring is a tough motherfucker, and I honestly have no idea why people are discounting him. I actually think he'll beat Lesnar, shitty TDD or not.
> 
> If you mean Herring, well he just fought Kongo and Nog, so Werdum isn't really that much of a step up in the competition he's been facing, with the exception of Lesnar.


Sorry I meant them, Carwin and Velasquez need to step up in competition sooner or later, may as well do it with Werdum.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

I miss AA, lol


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

After this fight I thinking Werdum faces the winner of Lesnar vs Herring. I mean no one can get mad if somehow Lesnar beats Herring and Werdum and then gets a title shot. And if Herring had wins over Kongo, Lesnar and Werdum he would deserve one as well.
So Werdum's next fight could be for the title shot after Mir vs Nog.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Alright seriously, you guys got to stop assuming werdum is goin to win this fight.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well Since I assumed he was going to go undefeated this year I kinda have to assume he will win. And I think everyelse isn't assuming they are just trying to figure out what will happen if he wins.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm just wondering are any of the people who called me stupid and said I was being a blind Chute Boxe nut hugger ready to admit that I actually had a point.

Chute Boxe was the perfect place for Werdum to train and he's shown it he's much more aggressive and his wrestling looked much improved against Vera.

I think he will be the HW champ as soon as he gets a shot at Nog.

Fabricio's striking and wrestling are so much better and his BJJ is still the best in the HW divison besides Roger Gracie.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Your stupid blind Chute Boxe Nuthuggery knows no bounds!

Seriously dude, nice predicition. Also the only guys in the HW division who looked like they would beat Werdum(after Gonzaga failed me) both left, so I think Werdum is set. He'll sub Carwin, Velasquez, Lesnar(lol) or Kongo fairly easily.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea While I still think Sylvia would be one hell of a match up for him. I think a rematch with Arlovski would be very different I think he would actually attack and with how good his wrestling looked against Vera I think it's fair to say he would have a shot at taking down Arlovski.

Werdum is really good he never was that serious about MMA in that he never trainined at a gym. I mean he would work cardio and he would work BJJ but his striking wasn't something he worked on that much. Now at Chute Boxe whether you think that style is effective or not in the HW divison of MMA a guy who comes foward and closes the distance is a tough match up for anyone and Werdum has some sick flurries and always has.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

bbjd7- I've been with you on the Fabricio bandwagon(maybe not as long but) and I was happy to see that he won- I was coming home from work so I missed part of the fight and I need to see it all and the ending again. From what I saw it was a premature stoppage but that's not Fabricio's fault. The little part of the fight I did get to see he looked good and showed his striking is improving even more. I'll be looking online so I can see the full round.

I have to give you huge respect for staying on the Swick bandwagon. I didn't know if he could adapt to the 170 class and he looked damn good. I thought Davis would win the fight but Swick's striking from range, clinch work and good ground game was a very very balanced attack. Gots to give the man his respect he look very good against a dangerous and game opponent. Congrats on both these picks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

he would lost to Arlovski 9 times out of 10 IMO

I actually think he'd beat Nog at this stage....just b/c his wrestling/judo is better


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> he would lost to Arlovski 9 times out of 10 IMO
> 
> I actually think he'd beat Nog at this stage....just b/c his wrestling/judo is better


So are you saying Arlovski > Nog? Also, Nog half guard sweeped Werdum like a zillion times in their fight. So his ground game in MMA is not THAT much better...


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

joppp said:


> So are you saying Arlovski > Nog? Also, Nog half guard sweeped Werdum like a zillion times in their fight. So his ground game in MMA is not THAT much better...


firstly, just b/c i'd say that arlovski > werdum and i'd pick werdum > nog DOES NOT automatically mean that arlovski > Nog....damnit, MMAth doesn't work....how many times does it need to be repeated....:thumbsdown:

nonetheless Arlovski vs. Nog would IMO go in Arlovski's favor...assuming the right Arlovski shows up


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> firstly, just b/c i'd say that arlovski > werdum and i'd pick werdum > nog DOES NOT automatically mean that arlovski > Nog....damnit, MMAth doesn't work....how many times does it need to be repeated....:thumbsdown:
> 
> nonetheless Arlovski vs. Nog would IMO go in Arlovski's favor...*assuming the right Arlovski shows up*


When did that happen last? :thumb02: I mean he barely got by his last opponent, so I don't get how he would beat Werdum 9/10 times... IMO Werdum's striking of today would be enough to crush Arlovski. Combined with the jitz, that is.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> he would lost to Arlovski 9 times out of 10 IMO


lol etc.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Werdum's wrestling has gotten so much better I think he would get Arlovski down.

Nog swept Werdum from half guard I think once. And the other time Werdum was on top of Nog he mounted him.

The thing with Werdum is he would always end up on his back and his opponents would just stand up.

When he's on top of guys he has mounted Nog, and Vera. He Mounted and triangle choked Aleks E., He triangled Zentzov. 

I mean when he's on top he's so dangerous.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I mean when he's on top he's so dangerous.


That is so true.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok I had fun while it lasted now I guess it's time to own up.



Werdum got destroyed tonight so anyone who wants to rip me for being wrong have at it.


He did have a damn good year though when you consider the opinions people had of him coming in.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

There's always 2009!:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry about that MJB.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

meh, it was a good prediction. You basically just realised how much Chute Boxe would help his game. Getting KO'd by an unknown doesn't really change that.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh 5hit, he got dropped



I wouldn't have predicted that


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Just because the thread isn't specifically about the fight doesn't mean you guys don't have to follow the rules.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/45110-spoiler-threads.html


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

These new rules are crazy. This is an MMA discussion board.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

You're right it is an MMA discussion board but that doesn't mean the fights should be ruined for people. They are on a tape delay on the West Coast. What if someone came on and was avoiding the discussion threads and clicked on a thread like this not expecting to see anything related to the fights and 2 people ruined the results, would you be happy if it was you?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

That wouldn't happen to me. I'm not a retard. Don't come onto an MMA discussion board in the middle or after an event you haven't seen if you don't want the results. I mean I got a warning posting in an Official fight thread. Thats just ridiculous.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> That wouldn't happen to me. I'm not a retard. Don't come onto an MMA discussion board in the middle or after an event you haven't seen if you don't want the results. I mean I got a warning posting in an Official fight thread. Thats just ridiculous.


We gave you guys fair warning. Many people complained about people posting spoilers. If you have a problem with the rules or feel that you were given an unnecessary infraction then PM an admin because this is not the place to talk about it. Feel free to PM me or an admin with any further questions or problems.

Keep this on topic now.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> You're right it is an MMA discussion board but that doesn't mean the fights should be ruined for people. They are on a tape delay on the West Coast. What if someone came on and was avoiding the discussion threads and clicked on a thread like this not expecting to see anything related to the fights and 2 people ruined the results, would you be happy if it was you?


I live on the west coast and PPV's aren't on tape delay we get it live.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I live on the west coast and PPV's aren't on tape delay we get it live.


SHHHHH!!!!

Wait I thought it was on at 9 pm pacific time? 

Which would be 3 hours after those of us on the east coast. 

Either way there are people in the UK and other countries who don't get to see it till tomorrow so follow the rules.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

It's 7pm live in California


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> You're right it is an MMA discussion board but that doesn't mean the fights should be ruined for people. They are on a tape delay on the West Coast. What if someone came on and was avoiding the discussion threads and clicked on a thread like this not expecting to see anything related to the fights and 2 people ruined the results, would you be happy if it was you?





NCC said:


> Listen up everyone, We are nearing down to the Fights tomorrow night and i understand a lot of people get excited.
> 
> Well alot of members post a spoiler in the Thread Title, Which is not going to be tolerated. If you would like to post a spoiler please Post a thread using [
> 
> ...





Spoiler



According to the thread you posted neither BBJD or Negation did anything to recieve a warning. If BBJD hadn't used spoiler tags in the post he drug this thread back up with then maybe. But according to the thread you posted The Negation is allowed to use Official threads to talk about the fights.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

honestly, if you know people are watching the fight, and your on tape delay....GTFO of the internet for a few hours....it isn't that hard to NOT go on an mma site for a few hours


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> According to the thread you posted neither BBJD or Negation did anything to recieve a warning. If BBJD hadn't used spoiler tags in the post he drug this thread back up with then maybe. But according to the thread you posted The Negation is allowed to use Official threads to talk about the fights.


You do realize that I put the spoiler tags into BBJD and LV 2 H8 U's posts in here right? I also didn't give them or TheNegatation infractions so please don't talk about something that you don't understand.

I also never told Thenegatation not to use official threads to discuss the fights.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

MetalMunkey said:


> According to the thread you posted neither BBJD or Negation did anything to recieve a warning. If BBJD hadn't used spoiler tags in the post he drug this thread back up with then maybe. But according to the thread you posted The Negation is allowed to use Official threads to talk about the fights.


Seems confusing doesn't it? Something tells me that you're more than aware of the situation that presents itself to you.

In order not to add insult to injury, I'll not explain the situation to you......Unless you'd like me to?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Relax a lil bit Mods. You dont gotta be so crazy with infractions. 

If you dont wanna know the outcome of a fight dont go in a mma chatroom. Seriously thats just dumb.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Oooo, the mod tag team. Sir, Yes, Sir!!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Relax a lil bit Mods. You dont gotta be so crazy with infractions.
> 
> If you dont wanna know the outcome of a fight dont go in a mma chatroom. Seriously thats just dumb.



Dumb? Expand the theory of your logic.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Relax a lil bit Mods. You dont gotta be so crazy with infractions.
> 
> If you dont wanna know the outcome of a fight dont go in a mma chatroom. Seriously thats just dumb.


You know Dun, for someone who wants to be mod, you're not setting a great example.

I didn't go through the trouble of implementing the Spoiler Tags just for people to skimp around them. We have stated clearly many times that if you're going to give out the results of a fight outside the official discussion threads, to use the tags, it's not rocket science.

And please stop talking about something you don't know. There we're no infractions given out, they were warnings, nothing more, nothing less, everyone was warned that they would recieve a penalty for spoiling results. So get your facts straight.

People come on here to discuss MMA, not to immediatly find out results around every corner, you should know better than that.



MetalMunkey said:


> Oooo, the mod tag team. Sir, Yes, Sir!!


Ooo, the clever little rebel. If you can't follow the rules, don't be mad if you're punished.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

lol this thread is too serious... so... is the Werdum hype over yet? :dunno:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't think the man was over hyped at all, he beat some very solid fighters and IMO was 10x more deserving than Brock. But people get caught from time to timem it happens :dunno:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

right from the get go, junior took the center of the cage, kep his distance very well and wasn't scared of werdum at all....

great performance by junior


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Why aren't you a mod anymore jdun???? Comments like the ones your making seem to make it pretty clear to me. Rules are rules, follow them. Negation for someone that says he isn't complaining about the new spoiler rule you sure do complain a lot lol


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I have been saying for awhile that Werdum is OVERRATED<<<<<


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

jongurley said:


> I have been saying for awhile that Werdum is OVERRATED<<<<<


see, i don't know if he's overrated still...in fact, i think now he's going to start being underrated.....he got cocky, thought getting fat would be a good strategy and got punched really really really hard


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

It was a beautiful right uppercut that caught Werdum, would have knocked anyone out IMO. He made a big mistake though by looking down as the punch came in..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> see, i don't know if he's overrated still...in fact, i think now he's going to start being underrated.....he got cocky, thought getting fat would be a good strategy and got punched really really really hard


And in the midst of such power... he had the beautiful luck of walking head first into said punch.

This was the perfect recipe for a knockout.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I still rate him highly. He seemed to get fat here and not as serious as usual, it showed.

Everyone gets caught. Werdum is a great fighter with tremendous BJJ. I hope he comes back strong.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm going to call it right now and make a thread so it can be checked if people doubt....
> 
> ...So I'm making it offical I'm calling it here and now October 29 Fabricio Werdum will go undefeated in 08...


Hahaha your post kinda remind me of that guy:



Y = MX+B said:


> Title: I have successfully predicted every main event since UFC 68
> 
> Not including fight nights, I've successfully predicted the outcome of every main event and every major upset since Sylvia and Couture collided at UFC 68. I anticipated Serra over St. Pierre I, Gonzaga over Cro Cop, Griffin over Shogun, and in three events (UFC 76, UFC 79 and UFC 83) I predicted the outcome of EVERY fight on the main card.
> 
> ...


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> It was a beautiful right uppercut that caught Werdum, would have knocked anyone out IMO. *He made a big mistake though by looking down as the punch came in..*





J.P. said:


> And in the midst of such power... *he had the beautiful luck of walking head first into said punch*.
> 
> This was the perfect recipe for a knockout.


If you both rewatch the fight you'll notice the knock out was not due to Werdum looking down at the wrong time, or Dos Santos having luck on his side.

It was Dos Santos reading Werdum's movement.

The guy isn't the Brazilian HW Muay Thai Champ with an 18-0 record for no reason. Watch the fight again and you'll notice that Dos Santos notices Werdum drops his head when he made a motion to strike. Once he realized this he mimicked the exact same strike but this time anticpated Werdum dropping his head and wound up his big right uppercut. I didn't notice this at first either, but watching it a second time you'll see Werdum drop his head maybe 5 or 6 seconds before, watch Dos Santos take note and this time be ready to punish. Great stuff.

That punch was by no fluke and did not come by luck. It was perfectly placed blow that was read by a very capable muay thai practioner, end of story.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

silvawand said:


> If you both rewatch the fight you'll notice the knock out was not due to Werdum looking down at the wrong time, or Dos Santos having luck on his side.
> 
> It was Dos Santos reading Werdum's movement.
> 
> ...


Nowhere in my post did I discredit Dos Santos and say that was the reason he landed the punch, I simply stated Werdum should not stick his head down like that EVER, it's a no-no.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Nowhere in my post did I discredit Dos Santos and say that was the reason he landed the punch, I simply stated Werdum should not stick his head down like that EVER, it's a no-no.


Alright, I never said you discredited Dos Santos. I just saying watch the fight again and see how he is able to anticipate Werdum dropping his head leading to the knock-out.

I wasn't really gunning towards your post, it was more so J.P's use of the word "luck" that made me want to make it clear the knockout had absolutely nothing to do with luck.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Relax, Werdum will be just fine. He just had a little "Keith Jardine" accident going for him, happens to the best!

Too bad though, I really wanted to see Werdum destroy Brock Lesnar. Maybe if Brock loses against Randy we might have a chance...


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

To Negation and whoever else was giving the mods crap for the rules... there are actually people out there who have to work saturday nights and watch the replays at 1 a.m. (I have too most times)

Not matter what though, I stay off the internet since I get home at 12:30ish 1ish and i just go straight to the T.V., but some people don't. 

I wouldn't expect a thread that is nearly a year old to have a spoiler of who won a fight that happened a year after the thread was created.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

If showing a spoiler in a thread have the "***SPOILER***" signs and also use,



These


For example,
---------------------------------------

Result,


Fighter A KOed Fighter B


And not "OMFG Fighter A got KOed by Fighter B" in a public discussion thread.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Werdum getting dropped with one punch by an unknown who could very well become a total monster in this division doesn't really prove anything against him in my view. I'd say he'll be back with a few wins shortly. Guess still a top HW.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

silvawand said:


> Alright, I never said you discredited Dos Santos. *I just saying watch the fight again and see how he is able to anticipate Werdum dropping his head leading to the knock-out.*


lol, I don't need to watch the fight again because I saw what you were talking about, I never denied that Dos Santos picked out Werdum's bad habit. I did call it a "beautiful uppercut" in my first post, I believe.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Hahaha your post kinda remind me of that guy:


Actually not really, first off BBJD brought this thread up himself and not denied it, also, argument could be made that after the Vera fight Werdum shoulda been next in line for the HW title shot instead of Mir and Lesnar.

On the fight itself, the punch was a thing of beauty, the sound it made was massive and I was in shock, not total shock as when they were walking to the cage I had no idea Dos Santos was trained by Big Nog. Right there I knew the fight wasnt going to be completely easy for Werdum.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

Personally I thought that punch was what this sport is all about- it was the highlight of the night for me. Given the nature of the fight I actually don't think it'll harm Werdum too much. To me, he needs to be in the HW picture to keep things interesting in the division.


----------

